# Beware of the Locust!!



## Cosmic (Jun 30, 2008)

I came home from work today to find to my joy that my male Rhombodera had shed to sub-adult, but then noticed to my horrer that both the back legs tips of the back legs were missing with fluid coming out of each of them. It was at this moment that I noticed that a small locust was still about in the mantids container.

I've been feeding locusts to my many of my more prized mantids when I'm out of flies, as I don't like feeding them crix's for the reason that they may kill my mantids though disease or have the mantids for dinner themselves!

Didn't expect the locust to make a meal of my mantid seeing as they are primarily herbivores, but I've learnt my lesson now, locusts are just as evil!

Just hoping that my Rhombodera can make it to adult now without the use of its back legs! To say I'm pee'd off is understatement!


----------



## Birdfly (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi, did you see the locust eating the mantids feet? just wondered because they can get their feet stuck in the old exuvium and loose them.

Also feeders left for any length of time with out food in say a mantid or lizard container can get very hungry, i've noticed the odd hole in my plastic plants in one of my monitor lizard tanks, this is locusts having a nibble because (i presume) they look like the real thing (dont smell/taste like the real thing though), could have been what happened to your _Rhombodera_ ?


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jun 30, 2008)

OMG dude I totally feel for you, I am so sorry about that! Is your poor mantis ok and what is his name?

     :mellow:


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 30, 2008)

I wouldn't be surprised if the locust at the feet. During locust plagues, they eat everything. Well, all the plants...


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 1, 2008)

I say! Have you ever noticed their mouths? They could eat table legs! :huh:


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 1, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> I say! Have you ever noticed their mouths? They could eat table legs! :huh:


once in frmch a big green saber hopper bite me in my finger, i mantis leg wouldnt be any problem at all


----------

